

Money does buy happiness - drac89
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/money-does-buy-happiness-cd23d0f6517a

======
dozzie
Yeah, no.

I can't buy prowess in craftsmanship I care. I can't buy meaning of my work
and life. I can't buy time spent with close friends (not mere acquitances
Americans call friends).

Lack of money can ruin all these, but once I have just enough to not bother
much with cost of living, I don't really care.

Not everyone wants to travel to foreign countries. Much less people make
anything meaningful out of such trips. You have been to Egypt and seen
pyramids? OK, so what? It's not like you are second Edward Atkinson. You
probably were on an organized trip and have several photos, that's all.

